# Has anyone tried the Yelena Pawela tapes?



## ahlspiess (Jun 23, 2003)

Has anyone tried the Yelena Pawela tapes from TRS?  I am debating whether I should go with this tapes or go with the tapes from Alexander Popov.  Is there a company that sells the alexander Popov tapes?


----------



## ahlspiess (Jun 25, 2003)

Can someone please explain why the Yelena Pawela tapes are so bad?  Thank you for your responses concerning the Yelena  Pawela tapes.  What makes a tape worthy of spending your money on?    How is that   Vlad's and Scott's tapes are so much better.?


----------



## Rommel (Jun 25, 2003)

There's nothing new that you couldn't get from a number of dozen other martial arts. It is all technique based. There are barely of the concepts or scientific principles as found in Vladimir's tapes. Too much video magic to make up for lack of content. One of the worst set of tapes I ever received. If I didn't get it as a gift, I would have returned it and gotten my money back. TRS is an excellent company. They gave us so many quality instructors like Vladimir Vasiliev, but they should TAKE THIS OUT OF CIRCULATION IMMEDIATELY OR THEY WILL LOOSE EVERY BIT OF CREDIBILITY THEY HAVE LEFT!!!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 26, 2003)

The problem lies in the marketing.  The tapes are touted as the secrets of the Russian Police, but what you get is a taped "lady beware" seminar.  Basic gouge the eyes, slap the ears, knee the groin stuff.  OK if you're starting from zero, but woefully inadequate if you already have any self defense training.  By the way, these are not Systema or Sambo tapes.

Trying to avoid life's potholes, 
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Rich_ (Jun 26, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, might I enquire as to ahlspiess' interest in the Pawela tapes?

Anyway, Scott and Vlad's tapes are concerned with principles and drills that will enrich many aspects of a (reasonably) skilled martial artist's understanding of his/her arts. They are meant to develop attributes and offer insights into how to apply oneself to fighting. 

If, as it appears, the Pawela tapes are simple 'rape prevention'-type technique catalogues, then there is a vast wealth of free information on the web, or better yet, one could ask any half-way competent martial arts instructor; there is no added value to seeing a few combat sambo techniques. If one is at the level where this is useful - i.e. not yet training, then a video will not be the way to learn it - applied training is a basic requirement.


----------



## ahlspiess (Jun 26, 2003)

Thank you Rich for your response. The reason why I was looking at the Pawela tapes is because i was curious about alll that talk on that TRS ad.  I think I might consider either Vlad's Russian fighting System tapes that can be bought from the TRS Company or the Scott Sonnon tapes.  I am merely trying to make sense of all the hype that is going on in the selling of videos.


----------



## Rich_ (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, I haven't seen any of the TRS videos, but none of the ads filled me with confidence.


----------



## Josh (Jun 28, 2003)

Yea. TRS is really good. I used to get news letters of all the new videos coming out like every 3 days or so. Hehe. I heard and got a thing about Yelena, I've never seen them, I guess I'd have to watch them myself, but I don't really care to. Just go with Vladimir's. He's such a skilled fighter. And what you get on video is still small compared to what he can show you in person. Good stuff.


----------



## jellyman (Jun 29, 2003)

Re: TRS

I think they need to rethink their marketing approach. They sensationalize a bit too much. My understanding is that they give their featured instructors the best deal in terms of percentage of the take, and in fact a lot of their people are quite good - VV, Hatmaker, Niri Maman (sp?). The refund policy is admirable too.

BUT - they overhype a lot!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2004)

I was looking at and ad for one of Mark Hatmaker's western wrestling tapes the other day--is anyone familiar with them?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 4, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I was looking at and ad for one of Mark Hatmaker's western wrestling tapes the other day--is anyone familiar with them?


I've got a few of the early TRS Hatmaker tapes and they are pretty good.  No flash, plenty of instruction, repetition where necessary but no "Panther" type uber-repetition.  Of course, to get anything out of them, you'll need to work on the material with a partner, as with all grappling tapes.  I've not seen his recent material from Paladin.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. It was in a Paladin ad that I saw him, but it sounds like he's basically pretty good from what you say and I can't believe changing companies can make _that_ much of a change--but then I don't but many tapes/DVDs (I'm a book person).


----------

